# What do you do with your coyotes



## hamma time (Sep 29, 2006)

I have sold them to a local guy but he doesnt seem to want them anymore. I love hunting coyotes but i dont know what to do with them. I dont really care what they are worth becuase thats not the reason i hunt them, but i dont like to just leave them in the field. What do you guys do with them? If you know of anyone around the DL area that would buy them use them or whatever let me know.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I put mine up and sell them. Although it's been frustrating lately with the fur market.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

ditch them, it isn't worth the effort or gas to try and sell them in my area


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

:spam: Let the other coyotes eat them.. or maybe even the buzzards..... I just don't leave them in the fields....


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I was denied access to a Coyote sanctuary this year because the guys that hunted last year left the dead laying in the field. If you don't want the Coyotes, find a safe place to dispose of them. Don't piss off the landowners


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, don't leave them in the wild, great way to spread mange.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

either give them to someone who wants them or keep those pelts and make something with them. i know of guys who have had them made into a nice coat for the wife. major brownie points there.


----------

